# Model S rear-ended by a semi. Semi undrivable.



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

More photos on imgur
Trunk is completely collapsed, but cabin appears to be intact.
The semi appears to be in just as bad of shape as the Tesla. Radiator appears to be damaged.
Reddit thread
The redditer had just purchased the car (used, private sale). It was being delivered to him. Luckily for him, ownership had not yet changed hands.
Teslarati article
Cleantechnica article


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Yeah, saw this... impressive and, as one of the people commenting said, a blessed thing there were no children on rear facing seats in the trunk...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Yeah, saw this... impressive and, as one of the people commenting said, a blessed thing there were no children on rear facing seats in the trunk...


I've read elsewhere that Tesla installs additional bracing for that area to prevent it from collapsing for cars ordered with the rear-facing seats.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> I've read elsewhere that Tesla installs additional bracing for that area to prevent it from collapsing for cars ordered with the rear-facing seats.


Amazing that as we exchange on the topic of rear seats, Elektrek just comes out with this:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...t-after-rear-facing-child-seats-lead-to.2584/
Another thing to brace against?!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> I've read elsewhere that Tesla installs additional bracing for that area to prevent it from collapsing for cars ordered with the rear-facing seats.


Here's a picture showing the aluminum cross member that is added when there are rear-facing seats.









The original post


----------

